# help with spots on roof of bass's mouth



## jesse1378 (Mar 29, 2010)

i caught a couple bass and they had these paracites on the roof of their mouths. i dont know what they are. i would really like some incite on what these could be. If it is something that is harmful to the fish i want to help stop it. Thanks in advance for your help. 

one person mentioned it could be small leeches. and another said that they are paracites, but harmless he said when the water gets hot and low they will start to get these.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

OIL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Just kiddin, probably nothing. A lot of bass have similar spots in and around their mouths. I don't think its anything un-natural.


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

looks like gingivitis...... I'd try some listerine?:yes:


----------



## jesse1378 (Mar 29, 2010)

so far the general answer has been its natural. its due to high heat and lowering water levels. i have fished here for 4 years and this is the first time i noticed it that's why i was a little worried.


----------

